# error compiling open-vm-tools-11.3.0,2



## nedry (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi I just tried to compile open-vm-tools-11.3.0,2 I got the following error message:

```
root@bsdcommpile:/usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools # make install clean
===>  License LGPL21 accepted by the user
===>   open-vm-tools-11.3.0,2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by open-vm-tools-11.3.0,2 for building
===>  Extracting for open-vm-tools-11.3.0,2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vmware-open-vm-tools-stable-11.3.0_GH0.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for open-vm-tools-11.3.0,2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for open-vm-tools-11.3.0,2 from /usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools/files
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to lib/include/tracer.hh.rej
===>  FAILED Applying FreeBSD patch-lib_include_tracer.hh
===> Cleanly applied FreeBSD patch(es)  patch-lib_guestApp_guestApp.c
===> FAILED to apply cleanly FreeBSD patch(es)  patch-lib_include_tracer.hh
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools
root@bsdcommpile:/usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools #
```
thanks,
nedry


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello,

something similar have been reported https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=256282#c11

But so far no one has taken care of it, you may also want to create noise on this bug.


----------



## nedry (Aug 18, 2021)

Ok well lets just hope they sort it, I use open-vm-tools !!!!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2021)

Update your ports tree: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/comm...s?id=fd649cf02561a5ee6d4e33abe8687761d6627edb


----------



## nedry (Aug 19, 2021)

Great it compiled and installed ok today.


----------

